# Soap build up in pipes



## TRAILRIDER (Apr 16, 2007)

I was just reading this older thread about homemade laundry soap. And it got me thinking. Does regular laundry detergent leave soap build up in plumbing? 

http://www.homesteadingtoday.com/cleaning-organizing/384978-homemade-laundry-soap-2.html

I have been using the 3 TBSP Borax/2 TBSP Washing Soda/2 TBSP Dawn dish liquid combined with hot water recipe for laundry soap. Mainly I like this recipe because it works well in our hard water and it is so convenient to have the ingredients on hand and be able to make up a jug anytime. 
But lately I have been having a problem with slow running drains. I wonder if I have some soap scum build up? The drain lines have to go a LONG way down the length of our basement. Any ideas?

It just "dawned" on me (chuckle) that the dawn dish liquid probably isn't a soap at all, but a detergent itself!


----------



## Oldcountryboy (Feb 23, 2008)

I quit using the powdered dish detergent because of the soap buildup in my drain line. But once in a while I'll still use powdered laundry soap. I figured it probably dilutes more with the machines aggitation before it drains.


----------



## Callieslamb (Feb 27, 2007)

I've used the powdered for a long time and don't have drain issues. Yuu'd think it would be the commercial detergents will all that filler that would clog pipes.


----------



## ronbre (Apr 26, 2009)

draino build up remover..the only TOILET safe build up remover for pipes..love this stuff


----------



## DW (May 10, 2002)

I used to use homemade laundry soap, the liquid, and after the second time of same build up, we quit and have not had it since.


----------



## TRAILRIDER (Apr 16, 2007)

Interesting. 
Thanks ronbre for the good word. I am thinking about opening a section of the long drain pipe (easy to reach in my basement, just not a job I am looking forward to!) and looking in it. I have a snake which isn't long enough to go the whole way. But heck, its only CPVC, it's right there, just a drain pipe.... It's an old house and I've lived there for 9+ yrs without much trouble. So maybe a good cleaning (or replacement of some of the drain pipe) then occasional use of the drano build up remover. 
I've been procrastinating, using a dish pan and tossing water outside. Guess I better get to it!


----------



## highlands (Jul 18, 2004)

I run hot water down the waste water pipes time to time. It cuts out grease, soap, etc. My pipes are clean as a result - open a clean out to check yours.


----------



## ronbre (Apr 26, 2009)

the build up remover can be difficult to find, the best place I've found to buy it is Home Depot..I generally buy a couple of jugs when I get it so I have it on hand and I put it in all of the sinks, showers, toilets, etc..I'll pour it in at night before bed so it has a long time to work..best way to use it in the toilet is ..have it open...flush toilet and pour some in after water goes down but before toilet fills up..be fast.

we had a problem with some toilets plugging and it worked really well


----------



## nodak3 (Feb 5, 2003)

Soap will indeed build up, especially if you have hard water.

But the dawn detergent based homemade laundry stuff has no soap. And the detergent, the borax, and the washing soda will actually help keep lines clear.

I've never had trouble with powdered detergent that is truly detergent. But watch what you buy, as some brands may still be soap based.

Soap and detergent are not the same thing, although we often talk like they are.

Vinegar also helps cut both soap and detergent deposits.


----------



## OUVickie (Mar 8, 2003)

I pour Baking soda down my drain - 1/2 - 1 cup full and then follow with a cup of Vinegar. Let it set for about 15-30 mins. then run the hot water for 3-5 mins. I do this a few times in my shower and down all the sinks about every other month. It's a great drain declogger - gets rid of soap scum. 

I use a cup of Vinegar in washing machine spout, where the laundry softener goes. We have a septic tank and lateral lines, so I don't want to use chemical drain cleaners. Plus, it's much cheaper than packaged chemical products.


----------



## chickenista (Mar 24, 2007)

highlands said:


> I run hot water down the waste water pipes time to time. It cuts out grease, soap, etc. My pipes are clean as a result - open a clean out to check yours.


 
This!!!
'Boiling' clothes everyone in a while does wonders for them and for the pipes too.
Whites that are just not white anymore get a boiling once a year or so.
You would NOT believe the scudge that comes off of pillowcases etc..
Ewwwwwwwww.
Nothing is really going to break down all of the body oils detergent/soap wise. A little boiling hot water does the trick.
Then I add a bit more and let the washer drain.
It gets rid of soap, body oil build up etc.. in the pipes.
Great to pour a gallon of boiling water (after canning!!) down the tub drain too.
Melts away the soap build up and teh conditioner and the body grease.


----------



## TRAILRIDER (Apr 16, 2007)

I cut open my drain pipe in the basement and found a 95% clog running about the length of my arm! It was so hard a snake couldn't make a dent. I cut out the piece of pipe, emptied it and put it back with a couple black rubber couplers that tighten on with hose clamps. Hopefully there aren't anymore clogs that bad. (If there are, I'll just go ahead and replace the drain pipe entirely.) I will use some drain pipe build up remover, but I want to be careful since I have a septic tank. 

The man at the hardware store said I had "earned my plumbers badge!" Cute. Thanks...


----------

